# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Tư vấn địa chỉ học thiết kế & vận hành máy CNC

## minhphan91

-Chào mọi người, em tên minh, em đang tìm hiểu bên thiết kế phần mềm mẫu cnc, em đang tìm địa chỉ học tại thành phố hcm, a/c nào biết tư vấn giúp em, vì gia đình chưa có điều kiện, tiền ko nhiều nên muốn đầu tư đúng chỗ. Cảm ơn mn nhiều.
--TKS ALL

----------


## Hồng Hải Tặc

mình cũng có cùng câu hỏi... mong các bạn trả lời giúp mình

----------


## biết tuốt

theo mình hiểu thì bạn muốn học thiết kễ mẫu đục gỗ , hoạ tiết để rồi dùng máy cnc cắt ra nhỉ?? mình biết 2 phần mềm là ARTCAM và JDPaint , trong tp HCM bạn tìm bác vũ thành thì phải , bác ấy hình như không có nick trên đây

----------


## Tuấn

> theo mình hiểu thì bạn muốn học thiết kễ mẫu đục gỗ , hoạ tiết để rồi dùng máy cnc cắt ra nhỉ?? mình biết 2 phần mềm là ARTCAM và JDPaint , trong tp HCM bạn tìm bác vũ thành thì phải , bác ấy hình như không có nick trên đây


Hay quá, vậy bác Biết tuốt chắc ở Hà lội roài, vậy sau đợt nghỉ em vác con gà mâm sôi sang bác dạy em artcam nhá  :Smile:

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## huyquynhbk

bác Tuấn đợi e với nhé! e bác chai rượu theo nữa.bác Biết tuốt dạy e jdpaint nhé! :v :v

----------


## biết tuốt

úi giời các bác lại mắng em rồi  :Stick Out Tongue:  
em phải viết lại là : em biết rằng để vẽ được mẫu cần phải biết sử dụng thành thạo 2 phần mềm ARTCAM và JDpaint ạ , và em chưa biết tí gì 2 phần mềm này ạ hehe

----------


## Tuấn

> úi giời các bác lại mắng em rồi  
> em phải viết lại là : em biết rằng để vẽ được mẫu cần phải biết sử dụng thành thạo 2 phần mềm ARTCAM và JDpaint ạ , và em chưa biết tí gì 2 phần mềm này ạ hehe


Kệ, bút sa ... gà chết, em là em cứ đội mâm xôi con gà em đến nhà cụ, cụ huyquynhbk xách thêm chai rượu nhá, quê em gần chỗ nhà cụ, rượu ở đấy đổ ra đĩa đốt cháy đùng đùng  :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

> Kệ, bút sa ... gà chết, em là em cứ đội mâm xôi con gà em đến nhà cụ, cụ huyquynhbk xách thêm chai rượu nhá, quê em gần chỗ nhà cụ, rượu ở đấy đổ ra đĩa đốt cháy đùng đùng


hehe các bác rủ em đi nhậu em có dám...từ chối lần nào đâu, vậy là có mồi , có rượu ...em góp thêm tay vịn nhể  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  không nhậu ké nhiều quá rồi hôm nay đọc thấy tờ báo này giật hết cả mềnh  :Wink:

----------


## minhphan91

Mình hỏi nghiêm túc mà, mọi người ai biết thì chỉ giúp mình, vì mình thấy học phí cao mà học khôg đúng nơi thì tiền mất tật mang. Tks mn nhé

----------


## CKD

Chắc anh em cũng chỉ đùa thôi.
Nói thật với bác là.. sau khi nghiên cứu thì........ mình cũng chẵng dám chỉ. Mình thì biết nhiều trung tâm ở SG đó. Nhưng tiêu chí ngon/bổ/rẻ và quan trọng nhất là hiệu quả/được việt thì mình không dám giới thiệu. Tại sao?......... khái niệm CNC, vận hành CNC, thiết kế mẫu để chạy CNC thì cực kỳ rộng. Muốn học đúng nơi, đúng nhu cầu, phục vụ đúng việc thì bi nhiêu lòi bác hỏi là chưa đủ. Để làm rỏ bác vui long thông tin thêm về:
- Lĩnh vực bạn muốn tham gia: điêu khắc kim loại - cnc khuân mẫu, là gỗ 2D, 3D v.v.....
- Bạn đã biết gì và cần gì? đã biết vận hành CNC, loại máy nào? biết vẽ 2D/3D bằng phần mềm nào? v.v....
- Trước giờ dùng qua soft nào tren PC một cách thuần thục, tụ học hay học ở trung tâm

Có biết rỏ thì mới dám tư vấn chứ không thì ai mà dám chỉ, nhở tiền mất tật mang thì thế nào?

----------


## cnchiepphat

bạn vào đây tham khảo nha http://www.hiepphatcnc.com/ , cứ gọi điện tới số trong phần thông tin liên hệ ấy

----------


## sieunhim

@ bác CKD

Em cũng đang mò cái vụ chế cháo CNC song song đó muốn đi học một khóa về máy CNC (được gì em học tuốt) - và học về artcam, jdpaint... lập trình cho máy CNC.
Em trả lời câu hỏi của bác, bác tư vấn giúp em nhé.

- Lĩnh vực bạn muốn tham gia: điêu khắc kim loại - cnc khuân mẫu, là gỗ 2D, 3D v.v..... --> *gần như là all, nhưng chủ yếu là trên gỗ*
- Bạn đã biết gì và cần gì? đã biết vận hành CNC, loại máy nào? biết vẽ 2D/3D bằng phần mềm nào?  *Em chưa đụng con CNC nào bao giờ , Vẽ thì em có thể sử dụng tốt cad 2D,3D*
- Trước giờ dùng qua soft nào tren PC một cách thuần thục, tụ học hay học ở trung tâm: *Cái này ko phải lo rồi, sử dụng máy tính là sở trường của e* 

Em chỉ có thể học vào buổi tối + T7, CN  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 

thanks bác nhiều

----------


## Tuấn

> @ bác CKD
> 
> Em cũng đang mò cái vụ chế cháo CNC song song đó muốn đi học một khóa về máy CNC (được gì em học tuốt) - và học về artcam, jdpaint... lập trình cho máy CNC.
> Em trả lời câu hỏi của bác, bác tư vấn giúp em nhé.
> 
> - Lĩnh vực bạn muốn tham gia: điêu khắc kim loại - cnc khuân mẫu, là gỗ 2D, 3D v.v..... --> *gần như là all, nhưng chủ yếu là trên gỗ*
> - Bạn đã biết gì và cần gì? đã biết vận hành CNC, loại máy nào? biết vẽ 2D/3D bằng phần mềm nào?  *Em chưa đụng con CNC nào bao giờ , Vẽ thì em có thể sử dụng tốt cad 2D,3D*
> - Trước giờ dùng qua soft nào tren PC một cách thuần thục, tụ học hay học ở trung tâm: *Cái này ko phải lo rồi, sử dụng máy tính là sở trường của e* 
> 
> ...


Cụ CKD đọc xong cái trích ngang của bác choáng quá lăn quay ra đất, đến giờ vẫn chưa hoàng hồn ạ. Em nghe đồn cụ ấy cứ lẩm bẩm như mê sảng : Quá kinh, một nửa của hắn mình còn chưa học được, tư vấn kiểu gì đây ta  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> @ bác CKD
> 
> Em cũng đang mò cái vụ chế cháo CNC song song đó muốn đi học một khóa về máy CNC (được gì em học tuốt) - và học về artcam, jdpaint... lập trình cho máy CNC.
> Em trả lời câu hỏi của bác, bác tư vấn giúp em nhé.
> 
> - Lĩnh vực bạn muốn tham gia: điêu khắc kim loại - cnc khuân mẫu, là gỗ 2D, 3D v.v..... --> *gần như là all, nhưng chủ yếu là trên gỗ*
> - Bạn đã biết gì và cần gì? đã biết vận hành CNC, loại máy nào? biết vẽ 2D/3D bằng phần mềm nào?  *Em chưa đụng con CNC nào bao giờ , Vẽ thì em có thể sử dụng tốt cad 2D,3D*
> - Trước giờ dùng qua soft nào tren PC một cách thuần thục, tụ học hay học ở trung tâm: *Cái này ko phải lo rồi, sử dụng máy tính là sở trường của e* 
> 
> ...


học kiểu này chắc 10 năm , giờ cụ muốn gia công món gì, xoáy vào đó, các món khác cứ theo quy trình đó mà tiến hành, tư duy ko ổn thì mod quy trình lại chút, dùng phần mềm thuần thục hơn cái soft nào cũng biết mà ko rành

riêng chuyện vẽ vời, vẽ copy thì ko sao, còn vẽ đẹp thì.... cái này về năng khiếu

mỗi món để rành rọt cần trung bình 10.000 giờ rèn luyện, nếu tập trung cao độ, năng lực tốt 3000 hay 5000 giờ ko chừng

b.r

----------


## CKD

Cám ơn cụ Tuấn đã đá đít.. mới tỉnh dậy được.

@sieunhim
Đúng như cụ Tuấn đã nói.. mình không biết phải tư vấn cho bạn thế nào. Thôi thì mình nói về bản thân mình tiếp cận với CNC thế nào.. sau đó cụ xem có rút tỉa được gì không nhé.

CKD gốc học cơ khí, mê thì cái gì cũng mê.. nên ngoài cơ khí ra thì cái gì cũng cố mó vào một tí.
- Tin học cũng biết.. nhưng ứng dụng vào CNC thì phải nói có mấy món sau:
--- Về CAD 2D thì AutoCAD 2004 (Autodesk mechanical desktop 2004) là bản CAD mình thích nhất, chẵng biết tại sao. Học CAD2000 nhưng dùng nhều là thằng này. Chắc có lẽ là bản CAD có 3D tương đối. Cũng là bản CAD mình dùng rất nhiều khi còn đi học. Với đám bạn sv cùng trang lứa thì mình rất tự tin về môn này, sử dụng CAD là một trong các nội dung chính LVTN của mình. Mọi thiết kế 2D đều dùng nó. CorelDraw cũng biết tí chút.. đủ để mở file lên xem  :Smile: 
--- Về CAD 3D kỹ thuật thì ProE, Catia, Mastercam biết được cái giao diện. Thấy khó xơi nên xơi Solidwork 2010, cũng là bản duy nhất mình dùng từ 2010 đến giờ. Chuyên trị thiết kế cơ khí & mẫu công nghiệp. Chỉ làm nội bộ nên trình cũng không cao, học nó với mục đích chủ động hơn trong công việc, giao tiếp tốt với các đối tác khuôn mẫu. Việc chính của mình lúc đó là xem & duyệt các thiết kế  :Smile: .
--- Về CAD 3D art thì artCAM là chủ yếu.. chỉ biết chuyển từ ảnh trắng đen qua 3D rồi xơi thôi, không biết vẽ.
--- Về CAM 2D thì mình dùng rất nhiều.. đơn giản thì như LazyCAM (giờ rất lỗi thời), Vectric Aspire, ArtCAM, CIMCO Edit v.v...
--- Về CAM 3D thì có ArtCAM, SolidCAM, PowerMill cũng thử chút chút.
--- Về rotary thì có ArtCAM, SolidCAM, PowerMill.
--- Về 5 axis thì có SolidCAM, PowerMill.
- Về vận hành CNC thì nếu trong máy DIY thì có dùng qua mấy thằng như TurboCNC, KCam, CNCPro, EMC2, NC-Studio, Mach3 (thằng này rành nhất). Máy lụm về dùng thì có dùng qua DSP (china), Fanuc & Mitsubishi.

Học mấy cái này ở đâu? Thực sự là không thể & không biết để giới thiệu. Với CKD thì tự học, lão sư phọ tốt nhất và vẫn luôn hổ trợ cho CKD là thầy Gút.
Tại sao vậy?.. CKD biết nhiều trung tâm đào tạo, nhưng mỗi trung tâm đều có cách dạy khác nhau. CKD cũng quen nhiều học viên từ các trung tâm đó. Nói chung là trung tâm nào cũng nhận được lời khen chê như nhau. Do đó.. không xác định được trung tâm nào tốt để giới thiệu. Mà là trung tâm thì chỉ cần hỏi thầy Gút là có từ nam chí bắc.

----------

HoangHoai

----------


## sieunhim

Cảm ơn các cụ Tuấn, Nhatson, CKD:

Đúng là nhìn cái nhu cầu của em đến em còn choáng nói gì đến những cụ khác  :Big Grin: . Nhưng nó là nhu cầu thực tế  :Smile: 

Em cũng có hỏi thử 1 trung tâm dạy mấy cái này, họ nói thường thì 1 khóa artcam là 120h (đầu đất như em chắc hơn  :Mad: )--> tuần 3 buổi, mỗi buổi 2h --> khoảng 5th. Thôi cho em xin  :Big Grin: . 

Mà em thì thích học thực tế hơn --> nên các bác có nhận thằng đệ tử đầu đất như e ko em mang xôi gà lên bái sư luôn (cái này em hỏi thật và nghiêm túc nha, các bác đừng trêu em đó). Em biết trên diễn đàn ở cái mảng này nhiều bác rất giỏi.

----------


## imechavn

Thực ra bác học theo giáo trình thì rất nhiều thứ để học. Bác phải xem bác đang kiếm tiền ở mục nào thì học sâu vào mục đó thôi. Tôi đã bán máy đục cho một bác, bác này lúc mua còn không biết bật tắt máy tính như thế nào, tôi phải ở tại nhà khách hàng 3 ngày đêm hướng dẫn từ a-> z để bác ấy đục được gỗ, giờ bác ấy tự mua thêm máy về gia công thuê được rồi.

----------

